# Gap Between My Cooker & Worktop...



## GangsterSte (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey,

Random first post, but glad to be here and hopefully this is the correct section to post in.

I seem to have a problem. I have a 5cm gap at both sides between my cooker and my worktop. Every now and then when I am preparing meals a piece of food will make a break for it and get stuck down there until I decide to pull the thing out to clean it. This doesn't happen a lot but it happens often enough to make me want to do something about it.

I was wondering if any of you have been in the same situation and what you did to remedy it?

Note: Please don't suggest buying a new cooker, or a new house haha, I posted this on another forum and that is the only answer I got.

Thanks for any help you guys can give,


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2016)

Thread moved to oob


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 19, 2016)

Probably need to maintain your spine angle while cooking. Keep your head down - make sure you see the food leave the pan and go on the plate.

Any food escaping through the gap is probably best removed by closing down the face on a seven iron.

Hope that helps! :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2016)

Could have finally found a use for the 3-iron - hooking the wayward scraps (slices?) from the gap!


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2016)

Use the microwave?


----------



## Rooter (Apr 19, 2016)

Was the kitchen fitted by a pro? Have you had any lesson? I find the linear method of chopping and cooking the best. Also aim point...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 19, 2016)

Couldn't you use a strip of brush steel to cover the gaps?


----------



## Duckster (Apr 19, 2016)

Were you measured for both the cooker and the worktop or just the one?

Did you use a generic high street vendor or go to a more experienced pro?

And finally, where do you stand when the cooker is having food dropped down the side?


----------



## louise_a (Apr 19, 2016)

How about using 2 worktop jointing strips, they have a bit of an overhang which should just fill the gap.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2016)

louise_a said:



			How about using 2 worktop jointing strips, they have a bit of an overhang which should just fill the gap.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Is the right answer.
		
Click to expand...

  2x5cm= 4 inch gap ,


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 19, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



 10CM = 4 inches.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey you're right, assumed it was 5mm.
Plan B then, some 4x4


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			Blimey you're right, assumed it was 5mm.
Plan B then, some 4x4 

Click to expand...

A couple cuttings of a similar worktop, using joint pieces is the answer.:thup:


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 19, 2016)

If you're going to infil the gap with some worktop pieces, you would be better to slide the cooker to one of the sides and just have the one larger piece to infil. It would be stronger, thats for sure.

What sort of cooker is it?, and why is replacing it with a larger one not an option?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If you're going to infil the gap with some worktop pieces, you would be better to slide the cooker to one of the sides and just have the one larger piece to infil. It would be stronger, thats for sure.

What sort of cooker is it?, and why is replacing it with a larger one not an option?
		
Click to expand...

 Your forum name just reminded me, we use to call the kitchen worktop the bunker
Just after the war .


----------



## GangsterSte (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the helpful and hilarious comments guys 

The worktop joining strips sounded like a good idea but having to screw them in put me off slightly. I did manage to find something similar called Smith's Silicone Gap Closer (https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smiths-Sil...UTF8&qid=1461167014&sr=8-1&keywords=gap+cover) on Amazon which sits in the gap nicely and appear to be easily washable.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 20, 2016)

Maybe you need a rat in your kitchen!    Thats what you wanna do!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Apr 20, 2016)

Can't believe no one suggested a gap wedge.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 20, 2016)

MashieNiblick said:



			Can't believe no one suggested a gap wedge.
		
Click to expand...

This one all day long!


----------



## GangsterSte (Apr 21, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Maybe you need a rat in your kitchen!    Thats what you wanna do!
		
Click to expand...

Haha! Awesome!


----------



## GangsterSte (Apr 22, 2016)

The gap covers should be here tomorrow, I'll update


----------



## DRW (Apr 22, 2016)

Get a nice bit of solid ally bar, which is the right size for height, depth and width to match the worktop, file then sand and smooth front edge to match the worktop edge.

Drill bar on the side near back and front and countersunk ready for fixing.(assuming non hard worktops)

Slide cooker out, fix bar to worktop so it is flush on top and front, slide cooker back in and job done.

Stand back and think what a proper job


----------



## GangsterSte (Apr 26, 2016)

Sounds like lots of hard work, still not had chance to test the gap covers, going to put them on tonight.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 26, 2016)

Why not move the cooker so it is tight up against one side or the other then you'll only have one gap.

Problem 50% fixed!  :thup:


----------



## GangsterSte (Apr 29, 2016)

Haha! Yeah then I'd have a gap big enough to put my golfing bag


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 29, 2016)

GangsterSte said:



			Haha! Yeah then I'd have a gap big enough to put my golfing bag 

Click to expand...

Watch this space .


----------



## GangsterSte (May 7, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Watch this space .
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## GangsterSte (May 29, 2016)

Gap Closed! Thank you Silicone Gap Cover! Now time to close the big holes in my short game


----------

